# T-5 vs T-6 lighting?



## tennis4you (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the difference between T-5 and T-6 lighting. I am looking to upgrade from what I have and I am seeing some T-6 lighting at about 1/2 the price of T-5. Is T-6 acceptable for fresh water planted tanks?


----------

